# C III R Medals



## Kilted (22 Sep 2022)

With a new Monarch comes the need to update most of the medals in the Canadian Honours System. While this is likely not very difficult (replacing molds, etc), it may be some time before his official Royal Cypher (which is present on the reverse of many medals) is introduced.

Are we going to see a backlog in medal presentations? While I am unsure if there is an official policy or not, do medals that have not yet been presented with the Queen's image need to be returned to be destroyed and later replaced. Does this mean that those coming home from your will be told that they will have to wait a few months to receive their medals?

I know from reading the book that was written on the CD, that the Crown at the time was unable to issue George VI medals after his death.


----------



## dapaterson (22 Sep 2022)

I believe extant medals will be issued for those with eligibility prior to the passing of E II R; new dies will be made and the mint will begin striking new medals once there is an approved portrait; and issue will then resume.

Presumably some number of E II R medals will also be retained for reissue to members and former members who lose their medals and request replacement.


----------



## eliminator (22 Sep 2022)

I'm assuming that anyone who qualified for a particular honour (CD, OSM, GSM, etc) right up until the day the Queen passed away, that they would be issued the version bearing her effigy. Anyone qualifying after the date of her death will probably have to wait out for the new monarch's version. I'm assuming a delay initially, but once the portrait, designs, and dies are produced, things should get back on track. 

All assumptions on my part.


----------



## Kilted (23 Sep 2022)

eliminator said:


> I'm assuming that anyone who qualified for a particular honour (CD, OSM, GSM, etc) right up until the day the Queen passed away, that they would be issued the version bearing her effigy. Anyone qualifying after the date of her death will probably have to wait out for the new monarch's version. I'm assuming a delay initially, but once the portrait, designs, and dies are produced, things should get back on track.
> 
> All assumptions on my part.


That is unless they decide to do any other design changes, like they did the last time with the CD.


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Sep 2022)

I wouldn't be surprised if a new effigy wasn't already prepared, and waiting for the submission process.


----------



## RedFive (23 Sep 2022)

eliminator said:


> things should get back on track.



You mean being presented your CD two years after you become eligible?


----------



## eliminator (23 Sep 2022)

RedFive said:


> You mean being presented your CD two years after you become eligible?


Dang, that's a long time to wait.

In the last few units I've belonged to, it's usually about 6 months from date of qualifying to presentation of CD or CD clasp. If anyone is waiting 'years', then someone in the chain is not doing their job.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Sep 2022)

eliminator said:


> Dang, that's a long time to wait.
> 
> In the last few units I've belonged to, it's usually about 6 months from date of qualifying to presentation of CD or CD clasp. If anyone is waiting 'years', then someone in the chain is not doing their job.



Uh oh... you might have just kicked off some incoming related to how long people have waited for their CDs and bars. 

I'll start: years and years .


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Sep 2022)

2.5 years and counting, but then I age out in another 2.5...


----------



## dangerboy (24 Sep 2022)

The majority of people I know have never received their CD or clasps in a reasonable time, almost all of them had been over a year wait. Part of the problem is the CAF not willing to take a risk and you can't order the medal until the day the member hits the requirements. I can understand that for the actual CD as it needs to be engraved with the members name and rank but for clasps I think the units should have a drawer of them ready to hand out.


----------



## eliminator (24 Sep 2022)

ModlrMike said:


> 2.5 years and counting, but then I age out in another 2.5...


Have you communicated with your Chief Clerk to get an update? A few months ago we presented CDs and CD Clasps to members who qualified throughout mid-to-late 2021. For example, one of our unit's members qualified for the CD2 on 15 Dec 21, and they were presented the Clasp during our H&A ceremony on 16 Jun 22.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 Sep 2022)

Still waiting on my commissioning script. Another wrench in the works now...potentially


----------



## Stonegeneral (26 Sep 2022)

Well the new royal cypher was unveiled today, so it won't just be effigies of our new King that need updating on medals and decorations. The decision to return to the Tudor Crown effects cap badges, buttons, rank insignia, etc.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Sep 2022)

Stonegeneral said:


> View attachment 73862
> 
> Well the new royal cypher was unveiled today, so it won't just be effigies of our new King that need updating on medals and decorations. The decision to return to the Tudor Crown effects cap badges, buttons, rank insignia, etc.



With our procurement process, they will be available for issue in 2046.  

Maybe.


----------



## Weinie (27 Sep 2022)

Eye In The Sky said:


> With our procurement process, they will be available for issue in 2046.
> 
> Maybe.


When William is King.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Sep 2022)

Weinie said:


> When William is King.



I won’t dare guess what they will identify as…🙂


----------



## torg003 (27 Sep 2022)

Just for the savings alone (also the fact that St. Edward's crown is better looking), Canada should keep the current crown.  Changing the royal cypher over to Charlie's will mainly affect (some) medals, but changing the crown as well would mean having to redo the vast majority of unit badges/crests, all senior army officer ranks, most hat badges, etc., etc.


----------



## Stonegeneral (27 Sep 2022)

torg003 said:


> Just for the savings alone (also the fact that St. Edward's crown is better looking), Canada should keep the current crown.  Changing the royal cypher over to Charlie's will mainly affect (some) medals, but changing the crown as well would mean having to redo the vast majority of unit badges/crests, all senior army officer ranks, most hat badges, etc., etc.


Given that he issued a separate cypher for Scotland, it would not be out of the question to propose a separate Canadian version that keeps St Edward's crown in lieu of the Tudor one he adopted  for England, Wales and Northern Ireland.


----------



## torg003 (27 Sep 2022)

Exactly.  The Crown of Canada is separate from the Crown of the UK and can have its own version of the crown.


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Sep 2022)

So when will the 'There's a New King!!!' medal be issued in honour of this great occasion, and when will COs and RSMs expect to be able to book their appointments with the right people to have it added to their 'Canada 125 et al' gong racks?


----------



## Stonegeneral (27 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> So when will the 'There's a New King!!!' medal be issued in honour of this great occasion, and when will COs and RSMs expect to be able to book their appointments with the right people to have it added to their 'Canada 125 et al' gong racks?


Normally a coronation medal is struck for that occasion, though given that the GOC couldn't be bothered to issue one for the Platinum Jubilee it is anyone's guess if we get one....and if they do strike one, its another guess as to whether they turn it into some convoluted recognition of merit like they did to the Diamond Jubilee Medal.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (27 Sep 2022)

Stonegeneral said:


> Normally a coronation medal is struck for that occasion, though given that the GOC couldn't be bothered to issue one for the Platinum Jubilee it is anyone's guess if we get one....and if they do strike one, its another guess as to whether they turn it into some convoluted recognition of merit like they did to the Diamond Jubilee Medal.


Previous Coronation medals were struck and only those participating in the Coronation contingents received them. 

It's only in recent years have we turned a commemorative collectable medal into something that "has merit"


----------



## torg003 (27 Sep 2022)

If there is a coronation medal issued in Canada (who knows at this point), it would be AFTER the actual coronation.  I think that coronation medals were only for those who participated in some way, so if Canada doesn't send any kind of honour guard or something like that, there might not be a Canadian version.
Edit - I was typing when the last post was made, didn't see it until after I posted.


----------

